# Beeswax cream like on market



## nickbar (Nov 28, 2015)

*Beeswax cream professional concistency*

Hi all and congratulations for your forum!
I am interested in creating beeswax creams using beeswax and liquid oil such as extra virgin olive oil.

First i tried to make it with 1:6 ratio (1 part of beeswax, 6 parts oil).
The problem was that the cream had too thick consistency that was difficult to spread on an area of the body.

Then i made several tries to increase the part of the oils, from 1:7 to 1:10 ratios. The consistency of the cream became thinner than before but it still doesnt have the consistency of a salve professional cream like these exist on the market... It is also become too grease on higher ratios...

Is there any recipe or suggestion for having the required consistency?


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 28, 2015)

Can you give us an example of the brand name cream you're trying to duplicate? What are the ingredients of it?


----------



## nickbar (Nov 28, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Can you give us an example of the brand name cream you're trying to duplicate? What are the ingredients of it?



Thank you for your fast response.

I find the cream on a local pharmacy store near my home...

Here are the ingredients but could they hide any ingredient such as chemical preservatives or  water for example?



> *Ingredients:*
> Organic Beeswax,  Extra Virgin Olive oil, Organic  Coconut oil, organic Calendula, St. John's Wort Oil, Essential oils of  Lemon & organic Lavender.


Ok then! I have to make one with that oils, but i have no idea in which ratios i have to...


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 28, 2015)

Is the cream whipped?


----------



## nickbar (Nov 28, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Is the cream whipped?



I wouldnt say whipped. But if its whipped could this mean its made by water and an emulsifier ?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 28, 2015)

If you are using just olive as your oil, that's probably why it's too greasy. You need to include a lighter oil such as the coconut oil to modify the greasiness.

If the ingredients list is made correctly, then beeswax is supposedly the main ingredient by weight. I'm a bit skeptical about that, but it might be correct. But it pretty much seems like a typical salve or balm recipe. 

You can whip an anhydrous balm to make it fluffier -- no extra water or emulsifier needed.


----------



## CTAnton (Nov 28, 2015)

just visited a friend that showed me a similar product...having seen this thread earlier in the day I jotted down the ingredients: olive oil,sweet almond oil,beeswax and Vitamin E. I'm with DeeAnna... find it hard to believe the beeswax being the primary ingredient of what you're describing...


----------



## nickbar (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you all for your helpful answers.

 The problem is that i havent tried many professional beeswax creams such as the one i wrote and i am not really sure how is their consistency.

They maybe thicker and "harder" than the one i bought and really close to these i made...


----------



## green soap (Nov 28, 2015)

"Ingredients:
Organic Beeswax, Extra Virgin Olive oil, Organic Coconut oil, organic Calendula, St. John's Wort Oil, Essential oils of Lemon & organic Lavender."

The calendula, St john Wort and essential oils would be used in much smaller quantities.  It is quite possible that the bulk of this recipe is 1/3 bees wax, 1/3 olive and 1/3 coconut oil, since the ingredients can be listed in any order if they are used in the same amount.  (Typically, the more expensive ones are listed first).

 I made a solid lotion bar with a similar composition, I did find it a little too hard so I changed it to 1/4 each bees wax, almond oil (with infused calendula), shea butter and cocoa butter.  Coconut oil will be less greasy than cocoa butter though.  I would just try 1/3 each of the three first ingredients, adding small quantities of the others and essential oils.  After it is made and tested, I would adjust the quantities of the main ingredients to get the consistency I like.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 28, 2015)

"...I made a solid lotion bar with a similar composition, I did find it a little too hard..."

My point exactly.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 28, 2015)

Is this it?






If you read the side of the box, it lists olive oil as the first ingredient, then beeswax, then coconut. Then a bunch of other stuff.
So, I'd start with 90% olive, 5% beeswax and 5% coconut and see how you like it.


----------



## nickbar (Nov 29, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> If you read the side of the box, it lists olive oil as the first ingredient, then beeswax, then coconut. Then a bunch of other stuff.
> So, I'd start with 90% olive, 5% beeswax and 5% coconut and see how you like it.



Yes this is it! I took the ingredients list from amazon.co.uk...

You maybe right but 90% olive oil is too much i think. But on the other hand may the coconut decrease the grease feeling...

Anyway i ll have to try it...


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's my lip balm recipe:

Sunflower 33.8%
Jojoba 33.8%
Beeswax	31.5%
Balance is essential oils.

Any higher on the beeswax and the product is too firm for winter use. I have not tried to whip this recipe into a fluffier texture, but I suppose it could be done. I've made a balm for general skin use, and that has a lot less beeswax but it does have solid fats added -- that's going to be a different type of recipe compared with the lip balm or your beeswax cream.


----------



## nickbar (Nov 30, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Here's my lip balm recipe:
> 
> Sunflower 33.8%
> Jojoba 33.8%
> ...



Thank you very much!!!

Today i got some almond oil and some coconut oil (fractionated) from a store. I am going to make a beeswax cream using 3 oils (almond, cooconut and olive).... I will let you know for my results later...


----------



## nickbar (Dec 2, 2015)

Here i am again!

I finally made some beeswax cream using the oils i mentioned above.

Its consistency (soft) and greasiness (less greasy than before) is very close to what i want...


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats Nick!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 9, 2019)

nickbar said:


> some coconut oil (fractionated)





nickbar said:


> Its consistency (soft) and greasiness (less greasy than before) is very close to what i want...


_"Organic Coconut oil"_ is solid, not fractionated. Try switching out the FCO for solid coconut oil 76°F. That should do it. 

That being said,
You also need to account for the other ingredients: _"organic Calendula, St. John's Wort Oil, Essential oils of Lemon & organic Lavender."_
I would assume the calendula is infused in the EVOO used to make the balm because it is listed separately; healing St. John's Wort Oil is probably infused in EVOO as well, but NOT in the EVOO used to make the basic balm, due to the fact that no other oil is listed.

FYI:  FCO (Fractionated Coconut Oil) -  INCI: Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride is now referred to as  
CCT Oil -  INCI: Caprylic/Capric Triglyceride
It's a wonderful oil that can increase the shelf life of your products. Read more:
*Lotioncrafter CCT*


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 10, 2019)

YouTube video with recipe: 1 cup olive oil, 1/2 cup coconut oil, 1/2 cup beeswax, 1/2 tsp. vitamin e and 20 drops eo  Melt ingredients and then as it cools, stir briskly every 15 minutes. 

And here is a sort of novel approach to making this without the stirring part (but the same recipe).


----------



## Dawni (Dec 10, 2019)

Coconut is a slow absorbing oil.. To some, like me, that greasy feeling right after applying a lotion bar (I haven't made whipped anything, sorry) is a no coz I live in a humid place.

For example, I took it off my lotion bar recipe coz I use that in a bigger area than my balms, which I use like a "spot treatment" where I need it to do its thing on a smaller portion of skin.

Of course, it could be different for you hehe


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 11, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Coconut is a slow absorbing oil.. To some, like me, that greasy feeling right after applying a lotion bar (I haven't made whipped anything, sorry) is a no coz I live in a humid place.


You might want to try Sal butter then.


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> _"Organic Coconut oil"_ is solid, not fractionated. Try switching out the FCO for solid coconut oil 76°F. That should do it.
> 
> That being said,
> You also need to account for the other ingredients: _"organic Calendula, St. John's Wort Oil, Essential oils of Lemon & organic Lavender."_
> ...



Zany, Nickbar to whom you are replying to hasn't been here for 3 yrs, so I doubt he will see it. 2015 post date.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 12, 2019)

Relle said:


> Zany, Nickbar to whom you are replying to hasn't been here for 3 yrs, so I doubt he will see it. 2015 post date.


Oopsie.  Thanks, Relle. 

Well, hopefully it will help somebody else. Actually, if I had the time, I'd try to make that creamy beeswax butter dupe myself. Looks nice.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Dec 12, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Well, hopefully it will help somebody else. Actually, if I had the time, I'd try to make that creamy beeswax butter dupe myself. Looks nice.


I made some the other day Zany and it is pretty nice.  I subbed evening primrose oil for the infused olive oil which gave it a slightly less oily feel.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 12, 2019)

SoaperForLife said:


> I subbed evening primrose oil for the infused olive oil which gave it a slightly less oily feel.


Ooo. Nice choice!


----------

